# Might have IBS and am pleading for help! (long)



## LugsGirl2004 (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi there! First off I would like to thank you for taking the time to read my posting. For about the last 2 months I have been showing signs of IBS. My doctor has tried numerous medications, I've had an ultrasound, and an upper GI. That was the worst part the stuff you have to drink made me sick the rest of the day. My diet any more consists of chicken soup and baked potatoes. Sometimes I have a good day and can eat somewhat normal food. But the truth of it all is, is that I am miserable. My family is trying to be supportive but I think they are running out of paitents. I came home sick today and my mom told me about this website, she suggested that I check it out and boy am I glad I did. I never knew so many teens suffered from IB. I guess I should explain that I am a Junior in high school, I have actually shown signs of IBS, since I was 7 but my mom always thought I was over reacting or "faking it" that is until she had to have her gall bladder removed, but that is another story. Anyway my doctor is begining to lean towards IBS because he is running out of ideas, despite the fact that IBS and Spastic Colon oth run in my family. I was just hoping that maybe one of you out there who know more than I do could help me, I am open to any suggestion that you have. I just want to be better, I am tired of this ruling my life. I am in the International Thespian Society which requires us to participate in all of the school plays, I was the lead in the fall play, but that was before I got really sick. Spring musical try outs are comming up and I don't know if I will be able to tryout because the rehersals require us to be at school from 6:45 AM to 5:00 PM 4 days a week. My mom and I both agree that I probabbly couldn't handle it,







but performing is everything to me, I want to kick IBS's butt







like I am sure the rest of you do. So anything you can offer me I appreciate. Thank you so very much in advance!


----------



## chevychik_69 (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey. I have IBS almost constantly and at least an IBS attack every day (some aren't as severe). I'm in high school and have had IBS since I was about three. What I try to do is to make myself as busy as I can and I seem to forget about it so when I do get some discomfort, I'm so busy that it feels to me that I just have to go to the bathroom. Then I get right back on what I was doing. I don't know if this happens for you







, but if I'm in a really quite room, the silence will make my stomach hurt and I'll end up having an episode. When I do have an episode though, I try to relax and get my mind off of it. What has seemed to work for me(in school) was to either write a note, do homework, or just plain go to sleep. At home what worked was to listen to music or watch T.V. Try some of those things and see if they help. My doctors say that with age it should get better so don't worry, relief is on the way







. Nat


----------



## lin_li_ (Feb 25, 2003)

15 year-old here, had first symptoms of IBS since 11, but never told anyone until 15 when things got pretty much out of hand. So I went for a colonoscopy a month before and ruled out Crohns. Actually IBS may be difficult to handle, but I guess each IBS sufferer has his or her own way of coping with it as time goes by. Some people will focus on their breathing when an attack happens, some will simply double up and rock themselves, some will listen to music and try to rest, some will read a book to divert their attention. I guess each individual will need to search for their own remedy. For me personally, I go through each day with a dull pain in the left and occasional intense pain accompanied by D and other usual symptoms like bloating, I have learnt to cope with it by really relaxing when things get bad, just take a deep breath and concentrate. The pain will be relieved slightly, and then u realize that the pain isn't that intense. I think that works for me pretty well.Maybe you should experiment different ways of dealing with the pain. Good luck!


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Bajaita, I do not think you should give up on the spring play. That is probably the one thing that will help get you through this difficult time.My 15 yr. old son was diagnosed with IBS a year ago. I can tell you that the first 3-4 months are the worst. Once you figure out what works for you, it will get easier. You sound very similar to my son in that he always had a sensitive stomach, you even had the same tests.My son is a freshman this year, in 8th grade when diagnosed. What grade are you in? What medications have you tried?I'd like to give you a few tips if you don't mind. Most of my son's discomfort happened in the morning before school. In retrospect, I believe it had a lot to do with anxiety about being sick in school. Until we got things more under control, I made arrangements with his guidance counselor for him to come to school at 10:00. He had gym first period and tech ed. second period so he wasn't missing any heavy academic subjects. Once things were more manageable, I woke him up at around 5:00 a.m. so he could "poop" and work through the pain of that before going to school. You see, he is neither D nor C, he has pain with a BM, which he has within 15 min. of eating (I'm sure he'd really appreciate my spilling his bowel habits online, but that can remain our secret).The first few months, I will admit he pretty much dropped out of everything, but he has slowly regained his confidence and has worked his way back to activities. He ran cross-country in high school and will be doing spring track.Regarding your spring play, I would say that you should explain the situation to the director and see if he/she is willing to work with you. Maybe you won't be able to handle a lead this year, but you should certainly be able to handler a lesser part. I don't know what your specific symptoms are, but maybe your mother could come get you for dinner and bring you back afterwards. My best advice is DO NOT, I repeat DO NOT keep this a secret from your friends, teachers, school officials, coaches, or play directors. We were very nervous about my son beginning high school and worried about his teachers not understanding. I notifed every person who would come in contact with him and his teachers have been more than accommodating. He uses the nurse's bathroom and has had no trouble getting excused from classes. You must be proactive! If your teachers, etc. know the problem from the beginning they will not jump to the conclusion that you are skipping out.I'm sorry this was so long. Please let me know if I can help you in any way.


----------



## JennyT (Mar 6, 2003)

Hello,I am so scared; my daughter goes for an ultrasound tomorrow. She is only 10. She does not have BM's for days at a time. She told me that it hurts when she has one. I asked her if it hurts when she goes and she responded as if it was suppose to hurt. Which kills my heart because she has probably has been in pain for a long time and I did not know. I do not know what she has yet it sounds like it is a long process to get a diagnosis. Any advise on communication with her would be appreciated.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi, Jenny,You're very early in the diagnosis process. What are your daughter's other symptoms? My only advice for you right now is not to get too freaked out. As hard as it might be, try not to ask her about her bm's every time she comes out of the bathroom. It'll only make matters worse. I know, I did that!Once you get a diagnosis there are all kinds of things to try to make it easier.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi bjaita, i'm 19 and when i was younger i used to get stomach aches and diahoea in the mornings and my mum used to think i was "faking it" and trying to get out of school. infact, i remember these stomach pains since i was about 8 or 9. anyway, i've only just been told i could have IBS because ive had persistent abdominal pain for the past month and havent been able to go to uni or work. tell your teachers and select friends so that they dont think your behaviour is odd. you could still do the school play and if you told your teacher then she might be able to let you go early, or come in later or something. my tutor at uni has been very sympathetic and is going out of his way to make sure i'm keeping up with the work and that i know what;s going on!i would also go to the doctor and see if he/she can give you any anti spasmodics. i take these and they relax the muscles so the abdominal pain isn't so bad. also, you can get medication for diahoea and constipation (whatever you suffer from) so that you dont feel so agitated about when and where you will need to go to the toilet. i get very anxious about this, but at least i know that the medication will control it. before i went to the doctor i couldnt leave my flat from fear of having to go and having a spasm. hope you feel better soon and keep smiling


----------

